# Austria - road tolls



## 102893 (Feb 10, 2007)

Haven't yet managed to find a definitive answer on the road toll situation for Austria for a motorhome of over 3.5t. Anyone know what the rules are.

Also for Switzerland - we have bought a vignette for the car before, but never for motorhome.

thanks


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

A GO BOX which will cost a fortune. I wouldn't go. V expensive


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

found this site but no info on tolls for mh http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-austria.htm#motorways
however when I drove out to greece and back (3 years later) I kept to the 'A' roads great scenery and in the main clear problem free driving. Brenner pass back road in a blizzard will long be in my memory(not as daunting as it sounds) rob


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Switzerland. You don't get a vignette but a very reasonably priced piece of paper for about a tenner for the week. It cost nearer 100 for Austria


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't tell you about the Austrian system as we are under 3.5 tonnes. We bought a 10 day pass for 7.90 euros about 6 weeks ago at a tobacconists shop in the first town after the Italian border ( coming from Venice).

We bought a 15 month vignette for Switzerland at the border however for 20 euros. Used to last only a year but I understand this has now been extended. We were not offered anything cheaper or for less than a year.

G


----------



## SHAUNSDAD (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a look at this link www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/austria/chapter/index.html 
It tells you about having to purchase a GOBOX and a few other things

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorway tolls*

Hi

Best advice for Austria - forget it! It's pricey, but do a Google search for "Go box Austria" - that's the name of the tolling electronic system.

Switzerland - my van is 4 tonnes and so in theory should cost 3.25 SFR per days transit. The border staff however are happy to dish out a window sticker - valid from Dec 06 - Jan 08 for 30 euros/40 SFR. I could not be bothered arguing.

Russell


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*motorway tolls*

just by the way, have you resolved your problems with you van Russell?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

When we went to Croatia we went through Austria and had to have a GO Box, from memory I believe it cost us around 60 Euros including 2 long tunnels which you would have to pay for even if you were <3.5 Tonnes.

Apart from the cost, it is certainly more convenient than having to keep stopping at toll booths


Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Out of interest can anyone explain the Go Box ? 

We saw lots of what we thought might be overhead detectors on gantrys over the motorways in Austria and wondered if Go Boxes were electronic devices -on the dashboard ?- that were "read" by these overhead devices.

G


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes thats it and I paid for a journey thrrogh Austria and the GO Box needed refilling . Minimum charge 50 Euros . So cost me 125Euros for a day. Rip off!!!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Have a look at Go Box Web Site, this tells you all about the system and there is a calculator which will tell you exactly what the costs will be junction to junction.

Andrew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: motorway tolls*



ambegayo said:


> just by the way, have you resolved your problems with you van Russell?


Hi

Totally off topic - NO! LOL

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I suspect what we pay for when we drive through Austria is the excessive wear on their motorways brought about by the huge increase in HGV traffic from Eastern Europe. In effect we are paying an extra tax for all the goods that come to UK that way. 

We noticed not just the very heavy traffic but the grooved effect on the road surface espeically on the inside lane. This made steering our van, which has very light steering, quite tiring.

I notice Germany is now charging tolls for HGVs. How long before we all have to pay them ?

G


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Austria Road Tolls*

Use of Austrian motorways/ expressways requires tax ticket to be displayed on your windscreen.
If your vehicle weighs less than 3.5 tonnes gross these cost 7.60 euros for 10 days, 21.80 for two months or you can buy an annual one.

If your vehicle is more than this weight you MUST use their Go-box system.- min 75 + 5 processing makes MIN 80 euros.
After two years unused credits lapse!

Cheers?
Skywriter


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I notice Germany is now charging tolls for HGVs. How long before we all have to pay them ?
> 
> G


I think it's an exceedingly good system. The vehicles that do the most damage, pay the most in toll charges. In 2006, I saw a long queue of trucks in the Brenner Pass waiting to board a train to transit through Austria. Surley this is the more sensible approach to long distance HGV transport. The sooner we have it in the UK, the better.


----------

